# mgram personality/comptability test



## deSPIRIA (Apr 15, 2019)

Editing this cuz it got bumped. I guess if ur the type who likes MBTI or What Neopet Are You Quizzes on google then this is the test for u.
https://mgram.me



Spoiler: 2019 results






















Spoiler: 2021






lungs said:


> Oh wow this got bumped. Its been a little while since ive browsed TBT too and this is the first thing i see lolz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mgram
> ...






Yea i messed up the decimals in the poll. Yea im bad at math. What are u going to do about it


----------



## hamster (Apr 15, 2019)

The probability of finding a compatible partner for me is...��
1 in 1,474 people

（0.068%）
oh well thats not good
ok its actually not that bad


----------



## slatka (Apr 15, 2019)

that was too much for my brain at 11pm.

i got 0.122% 
1 in 818 people

not gonna lie i thought it would be worse.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 15, 2019)

lmao I got 0.011%, 1 in 9,226 people so that's a big oof xD

The results were pretty accurate. Main traits were introverted, good listener, perfectonist, ponderer, anxious minded (lol), firm, attentive and sensible. I think that sums me up pretty well. Although it said my sociability and originality was extremely low, and I think that's going a little over board but perhaps not.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 15, 2019)

Ok, that's pretty damn accurate.  1 in 42,877 people though...sounds like I won't be finding a match in my lifetime.


----------



## tifachu (Apr 15, 2019)

Says I'm solitary, firm, considerate, cooperative, impressionable, meticulous, no-rush, and anxious-minded.

I agree with them all except firm and meticulous... lol. Cold maybe, but not firm. 
Meticulous in my work but... definitely not in my day-to-day life.

I'm not sure how it says I'm firm, but also says my toughness is extremely low?  
AND firm and cooperative at the same time? xD Seems a bit flawed to me.

Though I did kind of breeze through the questions without stopping to think about most of them.
I normally just answered with whatever I immediately felt was appropriate.

I have a 0.02% probability of finding a compatible partner.



Spoiler


----------



## cornimer (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: 8 personality traits











Spoiler: I have like the lowest compatability on here so far oof








I think it's pretty accurate though I'm not sure if I would describe myself as "sensible"


----------



## Locket (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: tbt uploader pls forgive me







I got 0.111% compatibility

not sure how accurate it is bc I forgot but it did say I am bad with decisions which is correct


----------



## Verecund (Apr 15, 2019)

I got 1 in 134,760 people (0.001%). Ouch... I was hoping I wasn't THAT awful, but I guess it explains a lot.


----------



## Coach (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: My 8 traits



Ponderer, Solitary, Impressionable, Pragmatic, Assertive, Intuitive, Perfectionist, Curious



My probability is 1 in 3,842 people(0.026), which I'm actually surprised with as it's not too low!


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 15, 2019)

The probability of finding a compatible partner for me is...
1 in 878 people
(0.114%)

My 8 personality traits: #QuiteSensible #Perfectionist #Attentive #Intuitive #AlignWithOthers #OldSchool #NoRush #AnxiousMinded


Is this bad?? I don't know..


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Apr 15, 2019)

Spoiler: results














I'd say that's probably accurate. Also, 1 in 513 people. I'm probably not hopeless in finding a partner after all.


----------



## WynterFrost (Apr 15, 2019)

I got: Ponderer, Meticulous, Old School, Impressionable, Solitary, Anxious Minded, Considerate and Align with Others. Which all seems right except I don't know what old school is supposed to mean.

I'm compatible with 1 in 1,296 people (0.077%)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Apr 15, 2019)

1 in 456 people XD

I got #Impressionable #GoodListener #Hopeful #NoOverthinking #Considerate #Reserved #AlignWithOthers #Curious


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 15, 2019)

1 in 298 :0


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 16, 2019)

Can't really agree with some of it.. 
I am in no way a Perfectionist and I'm extremelly uncooperative xD
Also, I'm not realistic.. I am like "the most unrealistic thinking person I know" - quote from my boyfriend, lol.


----------



## Bosmer (Apr 16, 2019)

Spoiler: My 8 personality traits










I'd say these sound about right apart from pliant I guess. Apparently I'm compatible with 1 in 248 people.


----------



## Antonio (Apr 16, 2019)

Spoiler: My results








The probability of finding a compatible partner for me is...&#55357;&#56420;
1 in 216 people

（0.463%）
A compatible partner is a person with one or more personality traits in common and very few opposing character traits. Although a slight difference in personality is often attractive to prospective partners, long-term relationships such as work, romance, marriage, etc. tend to be difficult if there are too many opposing traits. If results are less than 0.1%, there are few compatible partners."

"Sociability is fairly low
Because I like a calm and quiet environment, I prefer spending time with as few people as possible. This often gives the impression that I am humble and modest, but also perhaps hard to speak to.

Intuition is fairly high
With my keen intellect and intuition, I am able to understand the essence of issues quickly. This gives off the impression that I am perceptive and a skilled listener, but sometimes quick to lose interest.

Assertiveness is fairly high
I can easily convey emotions and opinions to any person, as well as assert rights. Communications are a strong point. I often give off the impression that I always say what I should say.

Toughness is fairly low
I am sensitive to external stimuli and am highly aware of things that happen around me. This gives the impression that I am sensitive and attuned to my surroundings, but also somewhat delicate."​



What does pliant even mean? :/

Also, 1 in 216 people. I think i got the high percent so far! 0.463%


----------



## Wallows (Apr 16, 2019)

oh my gosh I'm on the 60th question and there's 50 more ugggh

I'll be back with what I got

----

Can't add a pic so:

I got Impressionable, reserved, attention, align with others, good listener, cheerful and no rush. And my comparability is 1 in 733 people (0.136). I'm gonna assume that's bad because my number is bigger than others lol...

hehe nvm someone got over 130,000 so I take back what I said


----------



## Midoriya (Apr 16, 2019)

Here’s what I got:

Sounds about right when it comes to me.  My match is 1 in 1,034 people or (0.097%).  My persistence, prudence, intuition, and decisiveness are all also extremely high compared to other people.  

It also said there’s only a 1 in 700 million chance another person will have the same 8 personality traits as mine.


----------



## Strawberryllama (Apr 17, 2019)

I got .01% and I got Ponderer, Perfectionist, Old School, Risk Averse, Solitary, Considerate, Align with Others, and Sensible. I guess it's pretty true.


----------



## Sakura625 (Apr 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Results






















I got 0.019% or 1 out of 5,306 people ^^;
It sounds about right though.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm compatible with 1 in 525 people, or 0.19% compatibility. My toughness is extremely low, persistence is extremely high, intuition is fairly high, and decisiveness is extremely high.

Her's a link to my full report.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 18, 2019)

i got optimist, curious, no overthinking, sensible, reserved, considerate, adaptable and align with others. my compatibility thing was 0.091%


----------



## Kapp'nKeroppi (Mar 20, 2021)

I know this thread is old, but I got an email from mgram asking me to retake and compare the test 18 months later.



Spoiler: my comparison









Cool, but I don't know if there's much scientific backing to this...


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh wow this got bumped. Its been a little while since ive browsed TBT too and this is the first thing i see lolz. 


Spoiler: mgram



Idk what astute and pliant mean but im sure theyre fantastic words.




What does this even mean




0.07% compatability worse than last time what thr heck!!!!!!!!



Funny number plz laugh at me
Obviously not gonna take this stuff seriously its just fun 2 do


----------



## Kapp'nKeroppi (Mar 20, 2021)

lungs said:


> Oh wow this got bumped. Its been a little while since ive browsed TBT too and this is the first thing i see lolz.



Must be telepathic! ^^


Also this part if even funnier on my computer:


----------



## -Lumi- (Mar 20, 2021)

I love little personality quizzes so I decided to give this one a go 



Spoiler: My results 






What does #oldschool mean 





Good thing I’ve already found my girlfriend because oof. That number seems rough 



These seem pretty accurate although I wanna believe I’m at least a little bit independent!


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2021)

i wasn’t expecting to be answering 105 questions before bed but i’m a sucker for personality tests . i’m apparently compatible with 1 in 44,375 people (0.0023%) which uh,,, doesn’t sound great at all but i’m honestly not very surprised lol.


Spoiler: my results


----------



## deana (Mar 21, 2021)

I do love a good quiz so I gave it a go as well. The existence probability for a compatible partner for me was 1 in 19,461 or 0.0051% so not too bad? lol 


Spoiler: 8 traits


----------



## Bluelady (Mar 21, 2021)

Yay. I love personality quizzes! I don’t know what any of this means but it seems about right.



Spoiler: Result














For compatibility, I got 1 in 231,003 or 0.00043%. Yeah....it’s a good thing that I’m an aromatic asexual because these odds don’t look good.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't understand much of this but I can't complain at it either. 







Spoiler


----------



## mocha. (Mar 21, 2021)

Omg this made me laugh so much



Spoiler






#AnxiousMinded  




“you have never been social EVER” Never read a more accurate sentence tbh




do I give up digital art to be a #TraineeMonk?? V tempting...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 21, 2021)

I haven't even taken the test but I'm p positive I'm below 10% lmaooo
here I'll take it right now...


My match probability is 1 in 29,513 (0.0034%) oof



Spoiler: extra stuff, idk why I wrote so much down lol



My four peculiarities, compared to a regular American:
1. Absolutely not tough (If you are tough you are not influenced by stress so much, but if not you get influenced by stress easily.)
2. You have never been social ever (If you are social, you tend to communicate with others more. If not, you tend to avoid conversations and prefer quiet places.)
3. Incredibly careful (If you are careful, you pay attention to small details. If not, you just go without worrying about small details.)
4. Incredibly persistent (If you are picky, you tend to push your ideas to others, but if not, you are flexible to adopt changes.)
(also I'm fairy strong w all of these lmfaooo)

Personality and talent:
1. Love to be alone, and no flattering.
2. Stay focused on your reality.
3. Never give up.
4. You think first (before acting).

Personality and love:
1. Not broad and shallow, rather narrow and deep.
2. Polite, calm, and reliable.
3. You don't let it go.
4. You are calm.

Personality and work:
1. You make steady efforts.
2. Focus on precise plans and procedures.
3. You perform your tasks with passion.
4. You are a good player.



My eight personality traits are cautious, perfectionist, ponderer, introvert, quite sensible, intuitive, firm, and align with others (whatever that means lol).

I definitely agree with everything here. I'm am quite sensitive, very cautious, I think/feel everything very deeply, I always try to be polite/calm/kind, I always put forth my best effort, I'm highly introverted (according to the Myers-Briggs test I'm like 96% introverted lol), I'm _very_ picky when choosing friends/partners, and I'm honestly content with only having a few super close friends and spending my life w just them.

I've always had a pretty decent understanding of myself so when I'm not depressed I'm honestly quite happy and content w my life. I'm happy to spend much of my time alone, thinking and pondering, and indulging in the things I love.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't really know what to make of this, so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯. Good way to kill some time, I suppose.


Spoiler


----------



## Bcat (Mar 22, 2021)

this was actually a lot of fun!


Spoiler: My results


























I feel like that’s actually fairly accurate for me. And 0.17% compatibility isn’t that bad I guess lmao


----------



## jiny (Mar 22, 2021)

i was bored in class so i decided to take this quiz lmaoo
my match probability is 1 in 1,637 (0.061%) ;u;


----------



## milktae (Mar 22, 2021)

I didn’t expect to answer 105 questions :’)


Spoiler


















not sure what to think of this lol


----------



## Neb (May 5, 2022)

I don’t normally take personality test results very seriously anymore, but this was a little disturbing.





I also got 1 in 15,744 for compatibility. That’s about right lol.


----------



## Franny (May 5, 2022)

dang, this was long lol


----------



## jiny (May 5, 2022)

i decided to retake the test a year later lol


Spoiler


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 5, 2022)

I-


----------



## LadyDestani (May 5, 2022)

This was interesting. I don't know how much stock I'd put in it, but I agree with almost everything. I even used the word meticulous to describe myself in my last job interview. Although, I'd like to think that I'm not a stick in the mud. I'm certainly not the life of the party, but I try not to ruin other people's fun.



Spoiler














If LadyDestani was compared to a regular person of American…⚖​
 You have never been challenging ever.
 Incredible inactive
 Very indecisive
 Not so tough
_*LadyDestani's personality and talent*_
Description for your talents when your personality is matched.
We will explain three factors of your exclusive talents about your talent besides a trial.

 You think first
 Accept and respect
 Stay focused on your reality

_*LadyDestani's personality and love*_
Description for your charm when your personality is matched.
We will explain four charms about your exclusive relationships in love besides 8 charms of LadyDestani for the section of love relationship

 Very stable
 You are calm
 Romantist who loves peace - _I really like this one. _
 Polite, calm and reliable.




The existence probability of a compatible partner​*1 for 49,402 or 0.0020%*


----------

